
Apple takes two weeks to update a forgotten password? - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/technology/apple-takes-two-weeks-to-update-a-forgotten-password
======
KiDD
Ya... it can take a while. There are some ways to speed it up. Giving my
Credit Card that I had on filed helped a lot I think.

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204921](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT204921)

